
Why can I log in to my Facebook account with a misspelled email/password? - Rondom
https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/214814/why-can-i-log-in-to-my-facebook-account-with-a-misspelled-email-password
======
tarnet
it seems nobody has a clear answer as to how this process is done, everyone is
debating on if passwords are stored in clear text (which sounds terrifying) or
hashes...

how much do you trust facebook?

~~~
likpok
Huh?

The top answer links
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dPRFoKteIU&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dPRFoKteIU&feature=youtu.be&t=966),
which explains exactly what they do: try a number of different errors client-
side.

